# video card bit?



## ronster667 (Oct 15, 2008)

ok so i want this graphics card that has a 128 bit

HIS Hightech H345H512NS Radeon HD 3450 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161231

what is the 128 bit mean what bit size do i need for the motherboard

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128090

im kinda a noob yeah. but i looked up graphics card's on wikipedia and couldnt find anything so i figured i should just ask!


----------



## kamalpandey (Oct 15, 2008)

*Video Card Bit Width vs. System Bus Width*

It is very common for video cards to be referred to via a bit size. For example, a video card will claim to be 32 bits, 64 bits, or even 128 bits in size! It is important to realize what this means. It refers only to how much data the video card can handle internally.
_______________________________________________________________
kamal kumar

Houston Gift Shop loans with no credit check pisos vilafranca download iPhone ringtones


----------



## Shane (Oct 15, 2008)

as long as the gfx card is pci-e it doesnt realy matter what Bit size the card you choose has.


What games do you intend to play with that card?


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Oct 15, 2008)

the "x-bits" refers to the width of the memory bus. A 128-bit bus is pretty much the minimum you find nowadays, most high-end cards have 256-bit uses though some cards come with a 512-bit bus. The higher the resolution you're playing at, the more impact the memory bus width will have; at lower resolutions it's the core that matters the most. Anyways, not to get too technical, the memory type ([G]DDRn) or bus width (n bit) has nothing to do with the card's compatilibity with any given motherboard. It's the connector that matters; all modern graphics cards are PCI-E, and all modern mobos come with at least one PCI-E slot.


----------



## ronster667 (Oct 15, 2008)

ok thanks guys because the only thing i want to play is wow, and have really good speed doing whatever i want, im not into these big games like cysis or computer gamming, so ill be fine with a 128 bit
i was just asking this because i didnt know if there were differnt bit sizes or somthing like with ram ok but you all answered my questions thanks


----------

